# Zilla DAQ stream EMI problem with ZillaView and ZillaConfig



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

You've tried using a shielded cable on the hairball, but that's really addressing the symptom rather than the cause. Have you tried shielding the potential source, i.e. the high voltage wire? They make zip-up casing to go around wires to provide EMI shielding. Just throwing out ideas, haven't dealt with the problem myself.


----------



## jtgreeson (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the idea Phil. In my conversion there's just to many battery interconnects, HV wiring, controller, and motor between my Hairball and the passenger seat. To much stuff to shield it all. I can't avoid it my more than 6" or so if I run the cable inside. I guess by running it outside the car the car body is my "shield".


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

jtgreeson said:


> Thanks for the idea Phil. In my conversion there's just to many battery interconnects, HV wiring, controller, and motor between my Hairball and the passenger seat. To much stuff to shield it all. I can't avoid it my more than 6" or so if I run the cable inside. I guess by running it outside the car the car body is my "shield".


Is there any reason you can't just run it outside? You could just make a protective casing, like metal hosing (we use it in our data center) or PVC and just attach it to the underbody?


----------

